# not binding - without obligation - sitomatta  velvoittamatta



## Jcharlie

Hi! Terve! thank you very much for the numerouses helps in translating

This is my new question

When I say that I make something but I don't bind myself to make that can I say in finnish for exemple

huomenna tulen sinuun mutta sitomatta (tai velvoittamatta)

In this case if I am very busy tomorrow or I have something else more important I will have not problem to cancel the meeting with one person and he doesn't judge me as a man that doesn't hold the word

In Italy we say

senza impegno. without obligation


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

If I were in the situation you describe, I would say: _Tulen huomenna luoksesi ellei tule odottamatonta estettä. _Using any form of _sitoutua_ or _velvoittaa_ sounds either too official or unnatural in this context.
GOM


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you very much. 
I want express this concept:
I don't promise you

In Italy we say: senza impegno

for exemple.
Incontriamoci domani ma senza impegno. Let us meet eachother tomorrow but without oblige without promising

I can change my idea, also because I have no more desire. 
"senza impegno" means without promise or in business without contract.

In your sentence, you say I don't come to you bacause something happens that hinders me. But if I change Idea there is nothing that hinders me. there is only the fact that I don't want more or I have found something more exciting to make. If I say before "senza impegno" I will be sure that my friend other other people don't feel offended.


I hope I am clear. Thant you for you efforts


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

"In your sentence, you say I don't come to you bacause something happens that hinders me."

You haven't understood my sentence correctly. It does *not* mean that I won't go to see someone *because* something happens.

"I hope I am clear."

You may or may not be. I don't speak Italian, so I don't know.

GOM


----------



## Jcharlie

Thank you now I understand. Merry Christmas!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

Jcharlie said:


> Merry Christmas!


The same to you! And a prosperous New Year!


----------

